# Topic Ufficiale: PSN



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

Così iniziamo a raccogliere tutti i nick di chi è sul PSN, aggiornate la lista man mano che scrivete il vostro.

*Forum - PSN
*
Degenerate X - X_Degenerate_X - DegenerateFifa_X (Solo per i giochi EA)
Darren Marshall - Danielmorrison
Fabriman94 - Fabriman94
Liuke - lbliuke
MZtheRockBear - Donez93


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

Confermo il nick di cui sopra


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Il mio nick è Danielmorrison


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2012)

Aggiungetemi, sono Fabriman94


----------



## Liuke (7 Settembre 2012)

su psn sono lbliuke


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Settembre 2012)

Donez93


----------



## Stex (7 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Così iniziamo a raccogliere tutti i nick di chi è sul PSN, aggiornate la lista man mano che scrivete il vostro.
> 
> *Forum - PSN
> *
> Degenerate X - X_Degenerate_X per i giochi non EA (in quanto bannato da quest'ultima ) e DegenerateFifa_X (per i giochi EA, però aspettatemi ad aggiungere perchè non sono sicuro del nick, quando torno a casa ve lo confermo  )



Xke sei stato bannato?


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Settembre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> Xke sei stato bannato?



Eeeeee 

Tamper Data, agli albori della Web App di FUT. Però ci ho arrotondato lo stipendio durante quel mesetto...


----------

